# Bass Pro Shop



## Sand Man (Feb 23, 2003)

Do any one know when the Bass Pro Shop will open in Newport News


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

Bass Pro Shops Hampton, Virginia to Open Nov. 13th 
October 14, 2003 


Hampton, Virginia--The newest Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World, a 105,000 square-foot sportsman's paradise, will open November 13th at the Power Plant of Hampton Roads retail development in Hampton, Virginia. Located at Pine Chapel Road and I-64, Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World Hampton's grand opening celebration will include exciting exhibits, top pros, special prizes and a full array of Bass Pro Shops products.

I hope this answers your question "Sandman"


----------



## AlaskaLane (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm working at the BASS Pro Shop in the hunting department and I can tell you that the opening on the 13th of Nov will be a real event. 

And there is aisle after aisle after aisle of every kind of fishing gear you can imagine....easily the best stocked store withing many miles. Electronic shooting arcade, big bass tank for lure demos, a little stocked lake out back, and an indoor archery room.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

It opens on the Wife's Birthday. What do ya think my chances are of getting her to a birthday dinner in the snack bar.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I was at the sneak preview there last night for family and friends- I was really impressed- there is a huge selection of stuff, I really didn't have time to check it all out but it is a really nice store.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i just came back from there..went put a application for part time work......i have way too much time on my hands figured i could make some extra $ to buy a boat and get me a discount on gear lol


----------



## AlaskaLane (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Wilbur, 

Spring for a really nice dinner, and mention all the really nice women's clothes that are on the opening sale....

Watched them put the catfish, bluegill, white bass, pickerel, and a big strange looking one I think called a bowfin in the tank today, so feeding times should be pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Hey AL*

As per my conversation with the wife last night, "I had better rethink that Idea". So made reservations at nice eatin' place and going to a show afterwards.
Then we both go to Bass Pro the next day, this way I will have a lot of Good Points built up and can spend freely.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Easy Guys, you act like you've never been to a Cabela's or a Bass Pro! Personally I like Cabela's Better! See ya there, I'll be the guy with the Cabela's cap on!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I've been in one before in Concord NC. And I walked out without buying a single thing. Of corse I locked my wallet in th truck before I went in.


----------



## JUMA (Oct 8, 2003)

*Greta Timing*

13 Nov is only two days from opening day of the regular deer gun season!!! Someone pays attention at BPS?!!


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Here (in Richmond) at Greentop there is a cash machine located right inside the door. Bass pro might just have a back room where you can sign over the title to your house like in vegas casinos!

I read on that 'other board', someone got an early tour of the inside and the FRESH water section is bigger than the saltwater.:jawdrop: I thought they would've figured that one out. 




I'll still be there the first chance I get.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> I read on that 'other board', someone got an early tour of the inside and the FRESH water section is bigger than the saltwater. I thought they would've figured that one out.


I hope its bigger (th saltwater section) than th one in Concord I went to. I figured that one was like that cuz it was so far inland.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i think if it is smaller that after a couple months of being open they will adjust the inventory to match the demand...they prob have a standard way to open a new store and then adjust to the locals taste in time.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Kajun*

Let me guess.......you're applying for the position of manager in training? 

Hope you get the job. Input from locals, especially one who is so knowledgeable as yourself, might go far where influence is concerned. 

Should make for one interesting pre employment interview :jawdrop:........being that your prospective boss might already know you're eyeing his job.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

lol... nah actually i just want to be a stock boy..want 3rd shift..no stress..just fill the shelves


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

or empty them!:jawdrop: J/K


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

You'll hook us up....right Kajun?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nope..what ya'll trying to do...get me fired before i even get hired? lol


----------

